
Goldman Sachs: Apple planning thinner iPad with camera, mini USB - ssclafani
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/27/goldman_sachs_says_apple_planning_thinner_ipad_with_camera_mini_usb.html
======
ajleary
After first picking up a v1 iPad you knew there were a lot of trade offs to
get it out the door. Pretty impressive to build billion dollar beta products,
but they are beta products none the less.

